# Eight Watt Heating Pad?



## LonelyZoner (Oct 11, 2011)

Okay, so I just got an eight watt heating pad for my G. rosea since my house is relatively cold--it's usually kept around sixty-eight degrees or a bit lower, and I've read online that Chilean rosies should be kept at about seventy-five to eighty degrees. My last heating pad--I have no idea what watt it was, it just had various settings (low, medium, high)--went crazy and got so hot that my tarantula actually started losing hair all over its body (and that was on low), so I had to get rid of it. After that he didn't seem to be as active. He wasn't really moving before (as tarantulas don't), but after the heating pad was removed he stopped moving completely (I'm guessing because it was just way to cold and he was trying to preserve what little body heat he had absorbed), so I went out and got a new one.

This one is an ExoTerra Heat Wave Terrarium Substrate Heater, "Desert Small", and is eight watts. That was the lowest I could find since I just wanted him to be comfortable and not too cold to move, and also not cooked. It only covers half the tank, in case he wanted to cool off or something. Anyways, after turning it on and waiting a while for it to warm up, it seemed nice and warm. The next day though, I checked on it and it was super hot!

So, my question is: How hot is an eight watt heating pad supposed to be? If it's broken, I don't want to leave it on to cook my rosie or crack the glass of my tank. I could stick a thermometer on it or inside the tank if anyone knows how hot it's supposed to get.

Thank you in advance for any help!


----------



## catfishrod69 (Oct 11, 2011)

those heating pads can get lick 130 degrees without regulation...if you must use one, then get a thermostat to plug it into, or a rheostat, or go to walmart in the do it yourself section, and get a dimmer switch...then you can tap that into one of the wires, and dim it to where it needs to be...


----------



## LonelyZoner (Oct 11, 2011)

catfishrod69 said:


> those heating pads can get lick 130 degrees without regulation...if you must use one, then get a thermostat to plug it into, or a rheostat, or go to walmart in the do it yourself section, and get a dimmer switch...then you can tap that into one of the wires, and dim it to where it needs to be...


Really? I had no idea they could get that hot... Thank you for the info and the suggestions, I'll definitely check them out and see what I can do. I feel awful though. =( Like I've made an extremely bad desicion...


----------



## catfishrod69 (Oct 11, 2011)

well really at comfortable temps the T would be fine...but the best thing if heat is an issue is a space heater, or the best thing i think is a oil filled heater really...


----------



## LonelyZoner (Oct 11, 2011)

catfishrod69 said:


> well really at comfortable temps the T would be fine...but the best thing if heat is an issue is a space heater, or the best thing i think is a oil filled heater really...


Thanks. I checked the inside air temperature and the temperature in the substrate, and they were perfect. =) I guess I was just freaking out for nothing; sorry about that. Thank you for all your time and help! I really appreciate it.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Oct 12, 2011)

not a problem at all...glad your temps are good..


----------

